# Festplatte falsch herum einbauen?



## fredy5 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Festplatten in einem Festplatten-Rack eines Chieftecs 901 Gehäuses.  Das ganze System ist Wassergekühlt, nur die Festplatten werden noch Luftgekühlt. Jetzt habe ich einen Wasserkühler für 3,5" gefunden, der beide Festplatten kühlt. Dafür muss man aber die eine Festplatte komplett umdrehen und auf dem Kopf betreiben. Ist das Schädlich für die Platte auf Dauer?
Ich habe mal ein Bild von dem Kühler mit den Platten angehängt.

Gruß

Fredy


----------



## Bigyeti (5. Juli 2008)

Wenn die platte neu ist sollte das eig kein prob sein^^
nur schräg einbauen mögen se nicht.


----------



## fredy5 (5. Juli 2008)

Ja, sie ist erst 16 Tage alt. Aber was hat das mit dem alter der Platte zu tun?


----------



## DanielX (5. Juli 2008)

Könnte sein das sich etwas Spiel nach der Zeit entwickelt, und dan würde is sehr schlecht sein wen die Platte nicht grade ist. 

Ist aber auch nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

fredy5 schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist erst 16 Tage alt. Aber was hat das mit dem alter der Platte zu tun?


 Früher konnten Platten beschädigt werden, wenn sie monate- und jahrelang in einer Ausrichtung liefen und dann plötzlich gedreht und anders montiert wurden.

Aber bei aktuellen Platten ist das afaik kein Thema mehr, die Hersteller geben da auch keine Empfehlung. Nur schräg ist wie gesagt wohl nicht zu empfehlen, aber so kann man sie ja normalerweise eh nicht montieren.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

wenn sie schräg sind können lagerschäden entstehen aber normele und umgedrehtnormale stellung geht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> wenn sie schräg sind können lagerschäden entstehen....


Bei mir im Rechner arbeiten eine Seagate und eine Samsung. Diese sind für hochkannt/senkrecht verbaut, und das schon seit ca. 2,5Jahre.
Diese laufen wie am ersten Tag, also ohne irgendwelche "Lagerschäden".
Es ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel wo dieses Gerücht herkommt, das Lagerschäden entstehen wenn man eine Festplatte nicht liegend einbaut. 
Man bedenke zb. eine Externe Festplatte wo das Gehäuse in einem Standfuss steht(schräg stehende Platte). Diese werden auch jahrelang ohne "Lagerschäden" betrieben


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2008)

schräg != hochkant.

Hochkant geht, aber diagonal irgendwie andübeln ist afaik nach wie vor nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Juli 2008)

> diagonal irgendwie andübeln


Abstrakte Kunst?
Eigentlich ist es völlig Egal wie man seine Platte einbaut. Ob hochkannt, liegend, auf den Kopf(Platine nach oben), zur Seite gekippt oder wie du sagst diagonal. 
Keines dieser Einbauvarianten beschädigen das Lager einer Festplatte. Alles andere sind nur Gerüchte


----------



## fredy5 (5. Juli 2008)

Alles klar, danke euch. Dann werde ich mir die zweifache HDD-Kühlung zulegen.


----------



## fredy5 (12. Juli 2008)

Man man, jetzt habe ich das Ding gestern bekommen. So ein Schrott habe ich ja noch nie gesehen..... Die Anschlüsse sind aus Plastik, und darin steckt schon ein Adapter aus Metal. Als ich meine 1/4 Anschlüsse dran geschraubt hatte, und mich auch daran gehalten hatte, kein Werkzeug zu benutzten, drehte sich auch gleich der Adapter mit!
Eingeschliffen in die WaKü, und natürlich lief sofort Wasser über meine Platten. Mal sehen, was Epoxidharz dazu sagt.....


Epoxidharz hat gute Arbeit geleistet. Ist komplett geklebt und versiegelt. Wenn da ein Wassertropfen durchkommt..... Leider sehr enttäuschende Leistung, nur 3°C weniger als mit Lüfter!


----------

